# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  ASF Version 1.1.0 Release

## gsm_bouali

*ASF Version 1.1.0 Release   Add one click Root 
For All Sony Phones  * *Eid Fitr Mubarak To All Muslims*  *
First in the World Update  HOT Update  Amazing Update  Sony Xperia SP C5302 
Sony Xperia SP C5303
Sony Xperia SP C5306
Sony Xperia T LT30p
Sony Xperia TX LT29i 
Sony Xperia V LT25i
Sony Xperia Ion LT28h
Sony Xperia S LT26i 
Sony Xperia SL LT26ii 
Sony Xperia Acro S LT26w 
Sony Xperia P LT22i 
Sony Xperia Go ST27i 
Sony Xperia Go ST27a 
Sony Xperia J ST26a
Sony Xperia J ST26i
Sony Xperia L C2104
Sony Xperia L C2105
Sony Xperia AX SO-01E 
Sony Xperia Z SO-02E 
Sony Xperia Z SO-03E
Sony Xperia Z C6602
Sony Xperia Z C6603
Sony Xperia Z C6606 
Sony Xperia ZL C6503
Sony Xperia ZR M35h 
Sony Xperia ZR C5502
Sony Xperia ZR C5503 
Sony Xperia Z SGP311 
Sony Xperia Z SGP312
Sony Xperia Z SGP321
Sony Xperia GX SO-04D 
Sony Xperia A SO-04E 
Sony Xperia SX SO-05D  
Sony Xperia VL SOL21 
Sony Xperia UL SOL22   About New Update : check  version list models(Supported or not supported) before use Sroot button  and dont send any post about not support version(added other version in  next versions)  Click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
About One click Root 
---------------------- -Make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
-Enable USB DEBUGGING from 
Menu\Settings\Applications\Development
-Enable UNKNOWN SOURCES from 
Menu\Settings\Applications
-Connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC * *Download ========* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Direct link)* *=================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Mediafire link)* =========================== *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Asanfile link/Press on go support file button)*

----------

